# command & conquer generals technical difficulties



## wilson2345 (Sep 8, 2005)

ever since i swapped my celeron motherboard for my amd 64 1 i have started getting crashes with it. I get the technical difficulties error which says - could be overheating, not meeting the reuqirements or viruses. It cant be overheating because my comp has several fans. Cant be viruses because of my anti virus scan. I do also meet the requirements. 

my computer is...
Amd 64 3000+
1gb ram
256mb geforce5700FX

It use to be a celeron with same ram and GFX card.

Any ideas?


----------

